# Can you tell me about



## Xue Sheng (Jul 13, 2011)

Panantukan 

I was killing time looking to see if there were any new MA schools in my area, I kind of like to know what is around, and I found a school that teaches Panantukan which they are also calling Filipino boxing

I am mostly curious and I am not thinking of going to give it a try. But I will admit outside of CMA I find FMA styles most interesting.

I have read this and watched this


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey Xue,

I think you would enjoy it as it would tie nicely in with your forte of Chinese martial arts.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 13, 2011)

Very interesting. It is always good to see what is out there.............


----------



## David43515 (Jul 14, 2011)

I really can`t think of anything to add to what was in the Wiki entry you said you already read. I`ve been doing some FMA for a few years now, and most of the people I`ve been able to train with incorporatealot of panantukan into their training to a greater or lesser degree. And it follows the same principles as the weapons work, so it`s easy to learn and remember (the muscle memory is basically the same is what I`m getting at). And training a series of elbow work in public is less disconcerting to people than doing the exact same motions with a knife in reverse grip. All in all it`s just plain fun and builds your hand speed and coordination.


----------

